

Build System Rules and Algorithms [pdf] - Bluem00
http://gittup.org/tup/build_system_rules_and_algorithms.pdf

======
Bluem00
This is off of a posting over on the GNU Make Help mailing list:
[http://www.nabble.com/build-system-rules---algorithms-
td2395...](http://www.nabble.com/build-system-rules---algorithms-
td23953920.html)

